# Prayers for Mia - lump on right ear



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I know I haven't been on the board in a bit... been really busy and also not feeling too good.

We need your thoughts and prayers please. 

Two days ago (Tuesday) my hubby found a lump on Mia's right ear, and it looked about the size of a pea... so yesterday I called the vet for an appointment to get it checked. We went this afternoon and the vet shaved the hair on Mia's ear and the thing is about the size of a quarter (but like a ball/sphere). 

The vet said it's really a mass of tissue and not an infection or cyst. She recommends we get rid of it asap because on the ear there isn't much skin to pull back to seal... Even now she said she might have an indendation after removal of this lump.

They're going to remove it on Monday. They'll also test to see if it's benign or malignant. I really hope it's benign. I'm sooo sad and worried 

Mia seems normal and has the same energy level. It's a good thing my hubby loves rubbing her ears (and Mia loves it too) because he noticed it pretty much right away... We know for sure it hasn't been there for weeks.

Anyways, here's a picture of what it looks like now with the shaved hair.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mia*

You and Mia will be in my prayers!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers coming from Ga for your sweet girl. Praying it is just one of those scary things that scare us to death.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope all goes well Monday.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for your dear girl.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Prayers coming from Colorado that it's just a lump. No big deal.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts your and Mia's way.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers being sent to Mia....good luck sweet girl. Update when you can.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Healing thoughts headed your way from me and the boys for your beautiful Mia. Please give us an update on Monday.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Healing thoughts and prayers coming from here too. Please keep us posted. And give her other ear a rub from us.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Healing thoughts and prayers from Hudsen and me in Colorado!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor girl! Paws crossed that it turns out to be benign and that she's back to her old self in no time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping Mia in my prayers for good news from the vet on Monday.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support, that means a lot to me. I will keep you posted on Monday. 

We were supposed to get our Christmas tree tomorrow, but now I don't know if I feel like it... not knowing if she'll be okay and all...


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

We hope that Mia will be ok. Please send a note as soon as you hear anything.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers that Mia is going to be just fine. Sending hugs and :smooch::smooch:.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Prayers for Mia.

If she was going to go get the tree with you I personally would go as Mia would probably enjoy it.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Praying for Mia, I hope it's nothing more than a little benign lump.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That looks so much like the thing on Karen's Lexi's paw! I so hope it is fine and not malignant. Could it be HPV?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lots of good thoughts coming your way, I hope it turns out to be benign.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> That looks so much like the thing on Karen's Lexi's paw! I so hope it is fine and not malignant. Could it be HPV?


What's HPV?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> What's HPV?


I think she's referring to a papilloma virus, which is what it looks like to me (though the pic is blurry). It's gross, annoying to cure, and pretty much harmless. It's essentially a wart.

That's not a normal place or a normal presentation, but based on the picture, that's what it most looks like. A papilloma is not cancerous and not dangerous, just gross and annoying. That would be a great outcome in this situation.

I'm not a vet, but it it doesn't look like any cancerous skin lesion I've ever heard of.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

If that's what it is though Tippykayak, is it bad that the vet is going to be removing it on Monday by cutting and removing it with whatever tools they use? Mia will be under anesthesia...

Unfortunately we can't get a better picture with my camera because it gets fuzzy with close-ups.

It's a red lump, about the size of a quarter, with a few little white bumps (about half the circumference of a pencil eraser tip) on and around it. The vet said it's not puss-filled... But I find it hard to tell.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Does it look kind of like califlower? I wonder if it could cutaneous papilloma? Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Fingers and paws crossed for Monday my 2 have had a few lump's just lately and please to say they have been benign :crossfing will be thinking of you.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Does it look kind of like califlower? I wonder if it could cutaneous papilloma? Will keep her in my prayers.


I'd say it looks similar to that in shape.. yeah... with the big 'bump' in the middle being pinky red and the smaller white bumps on that....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> If that's what it is though Tippykayak, is it bad that the vet is going to be removing it on Monday by cutting and removing it with whatever tools they use? Mia will be under anesthesia...


Nope, not bad. I think when they get that big, that's the treatment (again, I'm not a vet). Make sure it's sent out for analysis. I bet you can get a strong confirmation either way.

Did the vet have any guess?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Nope, not bad. I think when they get that big, that's the treatment (again, I'm not a vet). Make sure it's sent out for analysis. I bet you can get a strong confirmation either way.
> 
> Did the vet have any guess?


It got big really fast... we know for sure that it wasn't there for weeks... so it's fairly recent (a week or so ago)... but then again, could have been tiny enough for us not to notice under all the hair (it's on the top of the ear flap -- not underneath).

They will be sending it for a biopsy. The vet THINKS it's not malignant, but that she wants to test to know for sure. :crossfing


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Another picture*

I just took another picture that is not as fuzzy, but it's also not very close, and take from the side... Not sure if this helps?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It really does look like a papilloma, and I hope the biopsy confirms that.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Mia. Please let us know how she is on Monday. Fingers crossed that it is nothing serious.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Also sending prayers for you and for Mia. Do let us know what the vet says on Monday. Honestly, just looking at Mia, you can tell that she is really a sweet girl and she is beautiful.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe and the rest of us sending big hugs and payers for Mia on Monday


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm so nervous for Mia's surgery tomorrow... I just want my baby back home and healthy! 

Hubby is bringing her in the morning and then back home in the afternoon... I can't go or else I'll be crying


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for dear Mia. I so know how you feel about your baby.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have thought about you both this weekend and am praying everything goes well.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Here is a ton of good wishes for you sweet girl that the surgery goes fast and easy and that the lump is just a benign one, and that she heals very faast.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support and kind words.

The vet just called to say that the surgery was done and went well. Mia had just woken up when she called (about a half hour ago). 

They've sent the mass to get tested in the lab, so we won't know the results for a few days. 

I'm supposed to call the vet around 4:30pm today to see if we can pick up Mia tonight or if she has to stay overnight... Can't wait to see my baby!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

So glad the surgery went well! Will keep fingers and paws crossed that it is benign! I know you will be so happy to have her home again tonight!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just catching up on this thread. I hope that Mia's result come back soon and everything will be fine. Happy she went through the surgery fine and will be home soon.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I hope she'll be home tonight... we're supposed to call them in 2 hours to see if we can pick her up this evening. I hope so.

And can't wait to get the results and I hope it's benign!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Any news on Mia?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Back home*

We got our baby Mia back home. I'm so glad we were able to get her today. The poor thing looks so tired. We have to go back in 10 days to get her stitches removed. They gave us some antibiotics and pain killers to give to her.

(As I was writing this, she brought hubby her ball for him to play with her, so I guess that's a good sign) :

We still have to wait a few days for the results of the biopsy... :crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed the biopsy comes back clean.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Sending big hugs to you and Mia and fingers xed the biopsy comes back clean.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh! Poor Mia! Give her a smooch from me and Cole and I join in everyone else that it comes back benign and nothing at all. Quick healing Mia


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, I'm such a huge fan of Mia. I'm glad she's home and back in you arms. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a benign test result.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet girl.... healing good thoughts and prayers coming from our house.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Mia is such a sweetheart. Hope her ear heals quickly and keeping my fingers and toes crossed for good results.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So glad your girl is back home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my poor Mia, that looks like it hurts. We will pray that it is going to be ok and comes back clean. Give her a big kiss from me and the boys.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Sending you prayers. Good Luck!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending prayers to Mia that the results come back clear.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending prayers and good wishes your way that it comes back totally normal!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Cone-head*

Still no news from the biopsy... I'll be posting as soon as I hear.

In the meantime, poor Mia has to wear a cone on her head because she keeps trying to scratch her ear, and she pulled one of the stitches a bit and it was bleeding... At least we got her one of those soft 'comfy' cones.

(Two first pics are from yesterday evening, and the last one from a few minutes ago... she looks groggy because she's napping)


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH MY Poor Mia....I pray that she is ok and all that needed to be done was to take that thing off.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers for Mia coming from Ga. Good luck on the results.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Poor girl. I hope the biopsy comes back with something harmless like CPV.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Will say a prayer for good biopsy results.
Give Mia a big Kiss from us! She is a sweetie.....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That biopsy better be fine. Come on, Mia girlie!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

her cone is very comfy looking! Good thoughts sent for benign results!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Biopsy results*

Well, it's very good news! The vet just called and said that the biopsy results came back. She said that it's benign, so that's great! She also said what Mia had is not even technically qualified as a tumor.... It's called a _Follicular Hamartoma_.

She said that it's basically caused by a build-up of hair and then I guess it enters the pores and blocks them and then caused that mass... (I know, my explanation isn't very scientific!) 

Here's a more scientific definition from the FetchDog site:
"_A "hamartoma" is defined as a nodular, poorly circumscribed focus of redundant tissue. The ones considered here are formed from fibrous tissue (collagen). Some include hair follicles and glandular structures. They may then be called fibroadnexal hamartoma ("fibroadnexal dysplasia" or "focal adnexal hyperplasia"). Follicular hamartoma (hair follicle nevus) is a subcategory._"

...

"_Follicular hamartoma is said to be a congenital abnormality of the follicles but is often not clinically apparent until later in life. They are uncommon in dogs and frequently multiple. The nodules or plaques have thick hairs. The number of nodules may increase and they may expand up to 2 inches in diameter. They are not of clinical significance although they may look worrying._"

I'm so happy and relieved! Now we just have to make sure she keeps the cone on until we get the stitches removed on December 23rd. As soon as we remove it she tries to scratch!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

This is GREAT news!!!! So relieved that Mia is going to be just fine. Snoopy dances all round!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure it feels like a ton of weight has been lifted from your shoulders.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm sure it feels like a ton of weight has been lifted from your shoulders.


Yes, indeed it does! I feel like crying, from joy!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Alright! The best news possible. That is so wonderful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news. I agree lets all do the Snoopy Dance.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Now you can enjoy your holiday! Hugs going to Mia.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What wonderful news for you and Mia. Hugs & Kisses from us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

GREAT news!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wonderful news. I have had Mia on my mind since you first posted about her ear problem. She would probably be happier if she had some ice cream to go with her cone


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That is fantastic news! I'm so very happy for Mia and your family.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Yipeeeeeeeeeee! Love you, Mia.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooray! I hadn't heard of that, but I'm glad it's something gross and harmless.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So glad for you and Mia.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Thank you*

I'm soooooo glad it's just something gross and harmless (as tippykayak said)!! We can now finally relax! 

I want to thank everyone for their support and kind words. It was really appreciated. Glad I found this forum 2 years ago. You guys are the best! :smooch:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/tippykayak.html


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Just saw your post, I haven't been on much lately either - too much to do and too little time. Ranger and I are very happy Mia is going to be okay.


----------

